# are there anysweets are ok to eat at all?



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

now i been reading about fructose intolerance.I like to eat poptarts at night for a snack and i notice they have fructose in them and it seemed every time after i ate them i got the runs.so guess what i dont eat them anymore.my question is..is there any sweets at all that are ok to eat and dont give you the runs?it seems to me all sweets do.most all sweets have corn syrup and or fructose.ever since i cut all this stuff outta my diet that i cant eat i lost 11 pounds and id like to gain it back.but what the heck can i eat it seems like not much.no sweets and i use to like them and lots of other foods.


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

high fructrose corn syrup can be a killer! But regular unprocessed cocoa and sugar are perfectly fine. Heres a recipe for a pudding cake. I have a fatfree recipe for ibs safe oatmeal cookies too. If you want it, just ask







chocolate-pudding-cake recipe -got this from fatfree.com, its almost like a brownie-1 cup flour2/3cup sugar2T Cocoa2tsp bking powder1/8tsp salt1/2 cup water2 T applesauce1 tsp vanilla2/3cup brown sugar1/4 cup cocoa1 3/4 cup hot watermix first EIGHT ingredients together, pour in sprayed baking panMix brown Sugar and 1/4 cup cocoa and sprinkle on top of batter.Pour hot water last on top of the mix.Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.The hot water sinks to the bottom to make a pudding at the bottom. Do not Freeze. Its kindof like a fudge brownie --------------------


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Pop-tarts are full of garbage! Do you notice the chemicals and vague non-food terms like "natural flavors" on the label? Any of those things could be giving you the runs.Whether you can eat sweets depends on whether you're sensitive only to fructose, or to other sugars as well. I'm sensitive to all sugars and sugar alcohols, so I can't.You could try making cookies or muffins with sugar or with alternative sweeteners such as rice syrup or stevia, and see what happens.Also there are gourmet "sugar free" cookies at Whole Foods that are sweetened with sugar alcohols. They have names like "mannitol" or "maltitol". If you are sensitive to fructose, avoid honey! It's mostly fructose.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

P.S. - To gain weight find a nice hangout where they serve french fries, and go there once a week and make sure you eat the fries. Worked for me, except I didn't want to gain the weight back...







Got to get them to put a baked potato on the menu!


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

actually julia, pop tarts arnt that bad. The ONLY ibs trigger they have is high fructrose corn syrup. I seem to tolerate them, thank you.


----------

